# HOSlotCarRacing.com



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anyone ordered anything from HOSlotCarRacing.com lately? I had placed an order on April 28, 2011 for some Tomy AFX 15" Custom Power Track and still have not received them, he emailed me right after he received the order that it would be it will be at least a week or two before this order ships 
that he needed to build another batch of power tracks. I have email him 3 times over the past two months and even called but I get no reply from either, I have ordered from him in the past with out any problems didn’t know if anyone knew anything hope all is well with him.

Thanks


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes I have, and the parts and service have always been outstanding. Last order was received three weeks ago.


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

Gear Head said:


> Yes I have, and the parts and service have always been outstanding. Last order was received three weeks ago.


Thanks, I glad to hear that I have purchased from him before and always received the order in three or four weeks if not sooner.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Odd as i too have never had an issue getting anything.

Bear :wave: 
*


----------

